# Fitting two PCB's within an 1590BB



## sebio (May 16, 2019)

Hey guys

I'm planning on building a dual pedal with two of the normal 1590B sized PCB's
my question is has anyone attempted this? will there be enough room within the 1590BB enclosure for this to work?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! also, if you have done this and have some photos, i'd love to take a look at some of them!

Seb


----------



## ryanisradd (May 16, 2019)

I've done it quite a few times. Best advice is measure twice, drill once! It is very doable though if you take your time and plan well. There is a 1590BBS that is 4mm taller than the regularr 1590BB.  That gives you a bit more vertical room making top mounted jacks easier which can help with a crowded enclosure. 









						1590BBS Enclosure - Bare Aluminum
					

High-quality die-cast aluminum enclosure box for 1590BBS Hammond guitar pedal and project builds. Measures 120mm x 94mm x 38mm (4.73x3.7x1.5").




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## sebio (May 16, 2019)

ryanisradd said:


> I've done it quite a few times. Best advice is measure twice, drill once! It is very doable though if you take your time and plan well. There is a 1590BBS that is 4mm taller than the regularr 1590BB.  That gives you a bit more vertical room making top mounted jacks easier which can help with a crowded enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I'd imagine id have trouble with the jacks jacks and the 1590bbs would help!


----------



## thedwest (May 16, 2019)

For sizing reference, here is one I did in a 1590BB with two smaller pcbs. Those are both 1.95in wide. Might get tight but it would probably work. And definitely go with the BBS.


----------



## Bonair (May 17, 2019)

Just my experience, not necessarily a given, but I’ve had issues with mysterious buzzes and hissing when using two higher gain dirt circuits in the same enclosure. I solved a couple by using shielded input/output wire going to the jacks.


----------

